# Cebit: Cooler Master Eisberg Prestige 240L im Video - beeindruckende Pumpenleistung



## PCGH-Redaktion (6. März 2013)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung zu Cebit: Cooler Master Eisberg Prestige 240L im Video - beeindruckende Pumpenleistung gefragt. 

Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der  Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: Cebit: Cooler Master Eisberg Prestige 240L im Video - beeindruckende Pumpenleistung


----------



## e4syyy (6. März 2013)

Geil! Eine Kompaktkühlung für CPU *UND* GPU in einem? Gab es sowas überhaupt schon fertig zu kaufen?
Werde mir gleich daheim sofort euer Filmschen dazu angucken.  Könnt was für mich sein....


----------



## Kaktus (6. März 2013)

Neben der Eisberg ist auch die Swiftech H220 Modular. Heißt, du bekommst eine kompakte Wakü für deine CPU und kannst bei bedarf weitere Komponenten dran hängen. Das ist doch jetzt aber auch nicht wirklich neu, die Eisberg gibts ja schon seit ein paar Monaten.  Das Swiftech Teil ist ja auch schon auf dem Markt verfügbar.


----------



## Netboy (6. März 2013)

Also ich glaub ja dem Typ von Coolermaster nicht, dass er den PC  Selbst zusammen gebaut hat 
Und optisch find ich Swiftech Apogee Drive II weitaus gelungener


----------



## ruyven_macaran (6. März 2013)

e4syyy schrieb:


> Geil! Eine Kompaktkühlung für CPU *UND* GPU in einem? Gab es sowas überhaupt schon fertig zu kaufen?
> Werde mir gleich daheim sofort euer Filmschen dazu angucken.  Könnt was für mich sein....


 
Die GPU-Kühler sind nachträglich eingebundene von, wenn ich richtig sehe, Aquacomputer.
(was mich jetzt irgendwie überrascht, schließlich ist die Eisberg ein Alphacool-Produkt)


----------



## Cooler Master (8. März 2013)

Hallo Netboy,

ob du es glaubst oder nicht - ich habe das alles selber zusammengebaut


... und auch vorher hatte ich schon ein paar nette Projekte - eines davon findest du hier:
PCGH in Gefahr - Pocketbike-PC

@ Kaktus:

Wo siehst du denn da eine "Swiftech"?

Und ob die andere Wasserkühlung noch weitere Komponenten mitkühlen kann ... wer weiss.
Der Pumpendruck ist jedenfalls nicht für Erweiterungen ausgelegt.

@ ruyven_macaran:

Richtig - die VGA-Kühler sind selber auf die VGA´s montiert und zusätzlich in den Wasserkreislauf eingebunden.
(Ich hatte die Befürchtung, dass eine CPU die Leistungsfähigkeit der Eisberg nicht demonstrieren kann).
Und ja - auch die Brand´s sind richtig. Damit könnte man zeigen, dass wir auf universelle und standardisierte Anschlüsse bauen.
Somit kann man erweiteren, erweitern ...


----------



## godfather22 (8. März 2013)

Respekt 
Naja an meine WaKü kommts nicht ran und ich wage es auch zu bezweifeln, dass die Eisberg zwei Karten mit einem hohen ASICS und meinen fx-8320 @ 1,55V kühlen kann aber dafür ist sie in erster Linie ja auch nicht da


----------



## Shizophrenic (9. März 2013)

@Coolermaster. 

Mich hätte der Durchfluss interessiert den ihr hattet beim 2 AC GPU Kreislauf.


----------



## Tequilaomega (9. März 2013)

Positiv überrascht von der Kühlleistung. Aber kommt leider zu spät, schon eine richtige Wakü am Start.

Die Frage ist ja beim Test System dann eher die CPU Temp sowie GPU und wie viele Radiatoren im Einsatz waren?


----------



## Cooler Master (11. März 2013)

Hi Shizophrenic,

wie meinst du das mit dem "Durchfluss"?
Da es ein geschlossenes System ist, ist dieser doch überall gleich.
Es gibt keine Abzweigungen - nur eine Richtung
und das Wasser muss überall vorbei:
1. CPU
2. VGA 1
3. VGA 2
4. Radiator

@ Tequilaomega:

Es war der 240iger mit den beiden mitgelieferten Lüfter der Eisberg 240L.
Ich habe sie mit der selben Spannung betrieben wie die Pumpe - also im Video mit 7V.
Die eingebauten Lüfter des Chassis habe ich entfernt - die wurden nicht benötigt.
Man könnte sie auch rückseitig zusätzlich am Radiator montieren,
um so einen stärkeren Luftstrom zu generieren ... 
(aber ich hatte nun mal nur 2 VGA´s zum belasten)


----------



## Shizophrenic (11. März 2013)

Cooler Master schrieb:


> Hi Shizophrenic,
> 
> wie meinst du das mit dem "Durchfluss"?
> Da es ein geschlossenes System ist, ist dieser doch überall gleich.
> ...




Mit durchfluss meine ich L/H 

Ist doch ned so schwer nen dfm dazwischen zu Klemmen um zu schauen, wie viel Liter pro Stunde die Pumpe mit den 2 GPU Kühlern schafft.

AC Kühler Bremsen bekanntlicher Maßen mehr als andere Kühler und mich interessiert ob die magische grenze von 60L/H mit dem setup unterschritten werden.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (12. März 2013)

Das ist keine magische Grenze, sondern ein ziemlich willkürlicher Wert. Man kann genauso gut 30 l/h sagen.


----------



## Sysnet (13. März 2013)

Cooler Master schrieb:


> ... und auch vorher hatte ich schon ein paar nette Projekte - eines davon findest du hier:
> PCGH in Gefahr - Pocketbike-PC



Hey, 

schicker Lan-Rechner - gefällt mir!  

Video zum Eisberg: Hier fand ich vor allem auch interessant, dass wirklich nur der 240er zum Einsatz kam. Ich sage schon ewig, dass man die ganzen Mega-Radis (9x120 bspw.) nicht zwingend benötigt und auch ganz gut mit kleineren Modellen fährt. Vor allem dürfen GraKas auch gerne mal über 60 Grad haben, ebenso die CPU. Die ganzen Teile sind meist robuster als die meisten denken. Habe meinen 2500k auch schon gut bis zur Abschaltgrenze gekocht und er lebt immer noch.


----------



## Cooler Master (13. März 2013)

Hi Shizophrenic,

naja - genau kann ich das jetzt mit dem Durchfluss nicht sagen - habe ich ja so nicht gemessen.
Die SPEC sagt aber 400l/h ... da muss man doch ganz schön schaufeln   

Und hier zum nachrechnen: in 6 Minuten war die Röhre voll. Innendurchmesser 50mm und 2m hoch ...

Welche Pumpe schafft denn 60l/h? Vielleicht die Standard-Pumpe die ich neben der Eisberg betrieben habe?
Na dann denke ich, dass der Aufbau mit den Röhren doch Einiges aussagt, oder?

René


----------



## ruyven_macaran (13. März 2013)

Das wären dann nicht ganz 4 Liter in 6 Minuten, wenn man den im Schnitt etwas höheren Widerstand in den Röhren berücksichtigt also vielleicht 40-45 l/h, die die Pumpe in einem normalen Wakü-Aufbau schaffen würde.
60 l/h wären z.B. für eine Aquastream XT unterster Durchschnitt. Je nachdem wie restriktiv der CPU-Kühler der Eisberg ist, würden mich 90-100 l/h bei einer AS@max nicht überraschen. Ohne meine extrem restriktive Radiatoren, aber mit knapp nem halben Dutzend mehr Kühlern im Kreislauf, als bei euch, schaffe ich schafft selbst meine stink normale Eheim1046 um die 45-50 l/h.


----------



## Shizophrenic (13. März 2013)

Wie Ruyven schon erklärt hat, hauen 400l niemals hin.

Das mit der AS kommt auch so hin, hab aktuell 80L/H

Die röhre war ja ein Kreislauf ohne reellen widerstand.  Einfach nächstes mal einen dfm beim GPU setup zwischen Klemmen. ^^


----------



## ruyven_macaran (13. März 2013)

Die Röhre entsprach (ab einem gewissen Füllungsgrad) einer erheblichen Förderhöhe, der Widerstand wird zum Schluss hin höher als in jedem Kreislauf gewesen sein 
(anfangs war er dafür umso niedriger, aber im Schnitt kommt sicherlich etwas überdurchschnittliches bei raus)


----------



## Cooler Master (15. März 2013)

Hi Ruyven_Macaran,

40l/h ist zu wenig. Die 400l/h ist schon eine sehr hohe Angabe, wobei ich nicht weiss, wie die ermittelt wurden -aber ein Zehntel haut nun auch nicht hin. 
Wenn man die Menge des durchgeschubsten Wassers in einem geschlossenen System misst, dann ist es schon ein bischen "tricky", denn das Wasser was zurück kommt unterstützt ja die Pumpe zudem. Es ist eben viel leichter für die Pumpe, den Wasserkreislauf am laufen zu halten, als ständig neues Wasser aus einem Bassin anzusaugen und irgendwo hin zu pumpen. (Im schlimmsten Fall nach oben, da ja der Gegendruck enorm ansteigt)
In dem Testaufbau sieht man doch eindeutig, dass die Wasserdurchflussmenge hoch sein muss. 
Wie hoch ist denn die Angabe der Wasserdurchflussmenge bei den anderen WaKüs?

... einige Hersteller schreiben, dass ihre WaKü unter 46°C bei einem Betrieb eines Core i7 3770 bleibt.
Unsere Eisberg bleibt unter 41°C bei einem Betrieb bei 7V und zusätzlich 2x HD 7970 im Crossfire Betrieb unter Volllast.
Selbst bei 5V Betrieb und selber Belastung habe ich eine Wassertemperatur von etwa 62°C gemessen. 
Jetzt stellt euch mal vor, welche Leistungsreserven diese Kühlung (natürlich mit dem mitgelieferten 240iger Kupferkühler) bei einem Anschluss von 12V hat.


----------



## hotfirefox (15. März 2013)

Sysnet schrieb:


> Video zum Eisberg: Hier fand ich vor allem auch interessant, dass wirklich nur der 240er zum Einsatz kam. Ich sage schon ewig, dass man die ganzen Mega-Radis (9x120 bspw.) nicht zwingend benötigt und auch ganz gut mit kleineren Modellen fährt.


 Klar reicht auch wenig Radiatorfläche, gerade wenn die Pumpe eh schon Krach macht, was juckt es dann ob die Lüftern noch weiteren Radau machen


----------



## ruyven_macaran (15. März 2013)

Cooler Master schrieb:


> Hi Ruyven_Macaran,
> 
> 40l/h ist zu wenig. Die 400l/h ist schon eine sehr hohe Angabe, wobei ich nicht weiss, wie die ermittelt wurden -aber ein Zehntel haut nun auch nicht hin.



4 Liter sind nun einmal der Inhalt einer 0,5 x 20 dm messenden Röhre (genauer: 3,92699 l) und ihr habt die in 6 Minuten, also einer Zehntelstunde gefüllt. Das ergibt, bezogen auf die durchschnittliche Förderhöhe von 1 m, einen Durchfluss von 40 l/h. Wenn euch das "zu wenig" ist, müsst ihr die Leistung steigern, aber die Mathemaik stimmt 
(für ausreichende Kühlleistung ist es definitiv nicht zuwenig und 1/10 des 0 m Durchsatzes bei 1 m Förderhöhe wäre für eine Kreiselpumpe dieser Größe auch nicht unüblich)



> Wenn man die Menge des durchgeschubsten Wassers in einem geschlossenen System misst, dann ist es schon ein bischen "tricky", denn das Wasser was zurück kommt unterstützt ja die Pumpe zudem. Es ist eben viel leichter für die Pumpe, den Wasserkreislauf am laufen zu halten, als ständig neues Wasser aus einem Bassin anzusaugen und irgendwo hin zu pumpen. (Im schlimmsten Fall nach oben, da ja der Gegendruck enorm ansteigt)



Sicherlich ist das einfacher - man muss aber gucken, wieviel einfacher. Ihr erzeugt den Widerstand halt durch eine Wassersäule, in einer normalen Wasserkühlung wird er "nur" durch die Reibung in den Kühlern erzeugt, weil das "zurückkommende" Wasser im geschlossenen Kreislauf (mit normalem AGB) die effektive Förderhöhe auf 0 reduziert wird.



> In dem Testaufbau sieht man doch eindeutig, dass die Wasserdurchflussmenge hoch sein muss.
> Wie hoch ist denn die Angabe der Wasserdurchflussmenge bei den anderen WaKüs?



Die Menge hängt vom Widerstand ab und in einer normalen Wasserkühlung lässt sich der nicht so einfach angeben, weil er seinerseits von der Fließgeschwindigkeit abhängt.
Mit Laing DDCs wird z.B. typischerweise ein Durchfluss von maximal 200 l/h erzielt, das würde der Herstellerkennlinie nach einem Druck von 3 m Wassersäule entsprechen. Eine Eheim1046 würde diesen Durchfluss nur bei einem Widerstand entsprechend ~60 cm Wasseräule erreichen. In der Praxis erwartet man von der eher so um die 50 l/h, was dann 1,1 m entspräche. Ich, mit meinem Extremkreislauf, komme auf 30 l/h, weil der Reibungswiderstand selbst bei so langsam fließenden Wasser offensichtlich schon recht hoch ist.
(für gängige Eheim-Derivate kenne ich keine Kennlinien)



> ... einige Hersteller schreiben, dass ihre WaKü unter 46°C bei einem Betrieb eines Core i7 3770 bleibt.
> Unsere Eisberg bleibt unter 41°C bei einem Betrieb bei 7V und zusätzlich 2x HD 7970 im Crossfire Betrieb unter Volllast.
> Selbst bei 5V Betrieb und selber Belastung habe ich eine Wassertemperatur von etwa 62°C gemessen.



Alle drei Werte mögen eindrucksvoll fürs Marketing sein, aber jeder, der sich mit Kühlungen auskennt, würde einfach nur müde
- Umgebungstemperatur?
- Lüfterdrehzahl?
- Pumpe leiser als Lüfter?
- Vergleichswerte von einem bekannten Luftkühler auf gleicher Temperaturmessplattform?
fragen. 
"7V" auf einem 15k Delta und "7V" auf einem 800 rpm Noiseblocker sind nun einmal nicht der gleiche Luftdurchsatz, noch so gute Temperaturen bei einer niedrigen Drehzahl nützen nichts, wenn die Pumpe deutlichen zusätzlichen Krach macht und vor allem gehen die interen CPU-Temperatursensoren in diesen Bereichen derart nach dem Mond, dass man Werte zwischen zwei verschienden CPUs im Best Case mit ±10 K vergleichen kann, im Worst Case kann die Anzeige aber schon einmal 20 K auseinanderliegen - bei gleicher Temperatur. Und "Volllast" kann, je nach Tester/Hersteller auch irgendwas zwischen einer aktuellen Konsolenportierung mit Hardwareanforderungen von vor 5 Jahren und Core Damage + Furmark bei deaktivierten Treiberbremsen reichen.
Ohne diese ganzen Zusatzinformationen fallen deine Werte schlichtweg unter "In Anbetracht der Variationsmöglichkeiten werder signifikant unterschiedlich zu einer Single-Stage-Kompressorkühlung noch zu einem Boxed Kühler" 



> Jetzt stellt euch mal vor, welche Leistungsreserven diese Kühlung (natürlich mit dem mitgelieferten 240iger Kupferkühler) bei einem Anschluss von 12V hat.


 
12 V an der Pumpe wird ggf. gar nichts ändern (je nach dem, wie dringend euer Kühler auf Durchfluss angewiesen ist), 12 V an den Lüftern würden sicherlich einen Unterschied machen - aber auch in der Akustik, was man gegeneinander aufwiegen muss.
Der Rekord hier im Forum liegt afaik bei 400 W Wärmeleistung auf einem single 120 mm und da wurde weder ein besonders dicker Radiator noch ein nicht-auch-in-Hardware-Läden-erhältlicher Lüfter verwendet. Wenn man es drauf anlegt, der könnte mit einem extremen Szenario (das an Betrug grenzt - aber hey: Wir reden hier von Herstellerangaben  ) obige Temperaturwerte bei 12 V auch mit der 5-8 fachen Hardware erfüllen.


----------



## Sysnet (16. März 2013)

hotfirefox schrieb:


> Klar reicht auch wenig Radiatorfläche, gerade wenn die Pumpe eh schon Krach macht, was juckt es dann ob die Lüftern noch weiteren Radau machen


 
Meine Laing macht keinen Krach.  Sie ist für mich subjektiv gar unhörbar.

Viele meinen aber immer, dass ein Mora\Nova für jede WaKü unbedingt notwendig wäre um diese wirklich leise zu halten. Dem ist aber nicht so! Die Wasser-Temps dürfen auch gerne mal mehr als 5 Grad über Raumtemp haben.  Man kann auch mit einem 240er oder 360er ein wirklich sehr leises System verwirklichen. Allerdings wäre mir ein 240er für SLI auch etwas zu mager. Pro Komponente mind. ein 120er - mit dieser "Regel" bin ich bisher sehr gut gefahren. Eine echte WaKü ist im Normalfall nunmal leistungsfähiger als eine KompaktWaKü. Auch werden hier ja meist nur sehr billige und dünne Aluradiatoren verbaut. Das kann mit einem teuren Kupferradi meist nicht wirklich gleichstellen. Zumal auch die Kühler fast immer deutlich hochwertiger ausfallen.


----------



## Shizophrenic (16. März 2013)

Keine Angst eure Eisberg ist schon toll für standart Kunden xD, die modularität ist nett, die Lautheit der Pumpe dennoch ein sehr großes Manko.  Bevor ich 2x 7970 mit einem 240er Radi Kuhlen würde, würde ich mir lieber die Finger abhacken xD

Mehr als 35c wassertemp sind für mich nicht mehr annehmbar und als MoRa verwöhnter sind selbst schon Lüfter auf 7v störend.

Früher hat mich selbst ne h70 auf volllast nicht gejuckt (mit den ref Lüftern), doch wenn man sich an etwas Luxus gewöhnt hat. Kommen die obig genannten Werte von euch einem nur als Spielzeug vor. ^^

Trotzdem hab ich eine für unseren Laden bestellt.
Die Modularität in einem Fertigprodukt ist einfach die größte Bereicherung.


----------



## Sysnet (16. März 2013)

Ein 240er wäre mir da auch zu wenig. Würde wohl zu 420 oder gar 480 greifen für SLI + OC. Ohne OC würde ich es aber wohl auch mit einem 360er wagen. 


Hm, was aber soll an Wassertemps über 35 Grad so schlimm sein?


----------



## dragonlort (16. März 2013)

Ich habe auch mal eine Frage und zwar wie gut ist er Gegenzug zu mein h100?   Da ich gerne mehr aus meine CPU holen möchte als 4.1 GHz. Aber leider wen ich die Spannung erhöhe,komme ich auf 70/80 crad und der Rechner geht aus.
Welche radi fläche sollte ich nehmen? Die standard also 240 oder mehr? Ich meine in mein gh passt ein 280 oder  360 radi rein.


----------



## Kurry (16. März 2013)

Sysnet schrieb:


> Ein 240er wäre mir da auch zu wenig. Würde wohl zu 420 oder gar 480 greifen für SLI + OC. Ohne OC würde ich es aber wohl auch mit einem 360er wagen.
> 
> Hm, was aber soll an Wassertemps über 35 Grad so schlimm sein?



Der 420er hat minimal mehr Fläche als der 480er, nur so am Rande 

Naja irgendwann werden die Schläuche labbrig und können z.B. von Tüllen rutschen. Außerdem kaufe ich mir keine Wakü, um die Komponenten mit 40Grad Wasser zu kühlen


----------



## Sysnet (16. März 2013)

Es werden aber auch mehr Lüfter benötigt. 

Edit:
Ach und ganz präzise ist es bspw. im Falle des ALC-Radis:
*480mm: *520 x 124 x 60mm*
420mm*: 468 x 144 x 60mm

Zumal nicht jeder eine Wassertemp von knapp über Raumtemp als nötig erachtet. Mir ist es wichtig ein leises und dabei leistungsfähiges System zu haben. Vorrangig ist dabei aber die Lautstärke. Ob die Wassertemp da nun 32 oder 42 Grad beträgt ist mir egal. Auch ist mir da noch kein Schlauch von meinen Tüllen gerutscht. Meine Komponenten sind zudem trotzdem immer noch kühler als unter Luft. Mehr KANN natürlich MUSS aber einfach nicht.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (16. März 2013)

Kurry schrieb:


> Naja irgendwann werden die Schläuche labbrig und können z.B. von Tüllen rutschen. Außerdem kaufe ich mir keine Wakü, um die Komponenten mit 40Grad Wasser zu kühlen


 
Selbst schuld, wer ungesicherte Tüllen nutzt 
Temperaturen bis 40 °C finde ich jedenfalls durchaus okay, wenn es um leisen Betrieb geht. Damit bleiben CPU und inbesondere GPU immer noch kälter, als mit den meisten Luftkühlern, Festplatten lassen sich noch im optimalen Bereich halten und Probleme mit Pumpen sind nicht bekannt (auch wenn Eheim die Aquarienmodelle nur bis 35 °C testet).
Erst darüber muss man langsam aufpassen - mir sind bei 43 °C schon massiv Weichmacher aus neuen Schläuchen ausgetreten, so dass sich ein verfärbter Belag gebildet hat, 45 °C würde HDD-"Kühlung" äußerst fragwürdig erscheinen lassen, bei Laing-Pumpen (prinzipiell bis 60 °C freigegeben) sollte man langsam mal die Temperatur der Elektronik im Auge behalten, etc. . Aber ein KO-Kriterium ist auch das nicht, wer sich der Probleme bewusst ist, sollte auch 50 °C Wassertemperatur ohne große Probleme fahren können und gegenüber z.B. 35 °C spart das an einem heißen 30 °C Sommertag mal eben 80% Radifläche ein.


----------



## Kurry (17. März 2013)

Sysnet schrieb:


> Es werden aber auch mehr Lüfter benötigt.
> 
> Edit:
> Ach und ganz präzise ist es bspw. im Falle des ALC-Radis:
> ...



Mehr Lüfter braucht der 480er, nicht der 420er.

Und es ist nicht ganz richtig, die Maße der Radiatoren zu multiplizieren. Vielmehr muss die von den Lüftern durchströmte Fläche aufsummiert werden.

420mm x 140mm = 58.800mm2
480mm x 120mm = 57.600mm2

Nehmen sich also nicht viel.

@ruyven

Gibt Leute die finden Tüllen optisch schöner. Ich finde beide schön, benutze aber auch die sichere Variante. Bis 40Grad ist natürlich noch nicht schlimm, aber wie du schon sagtest, je wärmer desto einfacher finden Reaktionen im Schlauch und mit dem Wasserzusatz statt. Mein Wasser kommt beim Zocken nicht über 30Grad aktuell und das passt mir ganz gut


----------



## Sparanus (17. März 2013)

Warum baut man um diese Pumpen nicht mal ne Dämmung ran?

Naja die Pumpen die ich manchmal benutze
schaffen die Röhre in ner Sekunde


----------



## ruyven_macaran (17. März 2013)

Die Pumpe bildet nunmal eine Einheit mit dem CPU-Kühler, die kannst du nicht in eine Dämmbox packen  (und wenn man sie einzeln fertigen würde, wäre sie zuammen mit der Box vermutlich teurer, als direkt eine leise Pumpe zu nehmen)


----------



## Sparanus (17. März 2013)

Naja egal, ich hab jetzt ne AQ XT Ultea gekauft.


----------



## Sysnet (17. März 2013)

Kurry schrieb:


> Mehr Lüfter braucht der 480er, nicht der 420er.
> 
> Und es ist nicht ganz richtig, die Maße der Radiatoren zu multiplizieren. Vielmehr muss die von den Lüftern durchströmte Fläche aufsummiert werden.
> 
> ...



Wie kommst Du darauf ich würde den 420er meinen?! Sollte doch klar sein dass der 480er gemeint ist. Auch habe ich nur die Fläche aufgeführt, sonst nichts.  

Tatsache ist nunmal, dass ein 480er länger als ein 420er ist und damit oft noch etwas schlechter untergebracht werden kann. Zumal der 480er eben noch einen Lüfter mehr mitbringt. Deshalb schrieb ich oben: oder GAR ein 480er. <- Ich hoffe, es ist jetzt klar genug ausgedrückt. 

Das DEIN Wasser nicht über 30 Grad kommt ist ja auch schön, muss aber nunmal nicht sein. Die Empfehlungen sind oft einfach übertrieben und lassen jeden Einsteiger denken, dass eine WaKü zwangsläufig über 500€ kosten muss. 

Ich benutze im übrigen selbst Tüllen und habe keine Probleme.


----------



## Kurry (17. März 2013)

Sysnet schrieb:


> Wie kommst Du darauf ich würde den 420er meinen?! Auch habe ich nur die Fläche aufgeführt, sonst nichts.
> 
> Das DEIN Wasser nicht über 30 Grad ist ja auch schön, muss aber nunmal nicht sein. Die Empfehlungen sind oft einfach übertrieben und lassen jeden Einsteiger denken, dass eine WaKü zwangsläufig über 500€ kosten muss.
> 
> Ich benutze im übrigen selbst Tüllen und habe keine Probleme.



Bist du mit dem falschen Bein aufgestanden? :O

Grammatikalisch bezog sich das auf den 420er, sonst hättest du es anders schreiben müssen. Und du hast nur Maße aufgeführt, die konkrete Fläche hab ich aufgeführt.

Ich habe auch keine Empfehlung gegeben, sondern nur meine persönliche Meinung beigetragen. Auch dass Tüllen unsicher sein können hab ich nicht behauptet.

Trink noch ein Kaffee, denn das hier sollte kein Anlass zum Streiten sein...

Gruß


----------



## Sysnet (17. März 2013)

Hm, also langsam komme ich mir etwas komisch vor. Weshalb willst Du mir denn immer in den Mund legen was ich meine? Verstehe nicht wo ich Dich jetzt angegriffen haben soll?!

Ich will auch keineswegs streiten. Für mich war es bisher eine ganz normale Diskussion. Du kannst doch auch gerne Deine Meinung äußern, wie alle anderen auch.

Ich bezog das mit dem Radi auf meinen Post oben vor Deinem. Als Aufklärung was ich damit (oder gar ein 480er) gemeint habe. Auch habe ich meinen Post vor diesem nochmal angepasst um es verständlich zu machen.

Na ja, vermutlich drücke ich mich wirklich zu missverständlich aus. Entschuldige, es war wirklich nicht von mir beabsichtigt irgendwem auf den sprichwörtlichen Schlips zu treten.

Bin auch derzeit nur mit dem Handy on, worunter die Übersicht natürlich etwas leidet.

Ich trinke praktisch nie Kaffee.  Glaube wir reden aneinander vorbei.


----------



## Sparanus (17. März 2013)

> Die Empfehlungen sind oft einfach übertrieben und lassen jeden Einsteiger denken, dass eine WaKü zwangsläufig über 500€ kosten muss.


Laut meiner Rechnung komme ich mit teilweise Gebrauchtteilen auf
150€ CPU Only mit nem 240mm Radiator und ner AQ XT Ultra.
GPU und 360mm Radiator dazu kommen je nach dem noch auf 100€ zusätzlich.


----------



## Shizophrenic (17. März 2013)

Bin bei rund 1000€ für CPU, GPU, MB.  Und solche Spielereien. Wie Aquero XT und MoRa3


Bereue keinen einzelnen Euro davon.


----------



## Sparanus (17. März 2013)

Das ist mit 15 für mich nicht zu stemmen


----------



## Kurry (17. März 2013)

Sysnet schrieb:


> Hm, also langsam komme ich mir etwas komisch vor. Weshalb willst Du mir denn immer in den Mund legen was ich meine? Verstehe nicht wo ich Dich jetzt angegriffen haben soll?!
> 
> Ich will auch keineswegs streiten. Für mich war es bisher eine ganz normale Diskussion. Du kannst doch auch gerne Deine Meinung äußern, wie alle anderen auch.
> 
> ...



Klang für erst ein wenig motzerisch, obwohl ich nur helfen wollte, sorry, dass habe ich wohl in dem Moment falsch aufgefasst.

Find ich gut, ich trinke auch lieber Tee


----------



## Cooler Master (18. März 2013)

Hi "Shizophrenic",

wieso würdest du keine 2x HD7970 mit einem 240iger Radi wasserkühlen? Das es wunderbar geht, ist doch im Video bewiesen. Muss eben der richtige Radi sein - aus Kupfer eben ... nicht aus dem günstigen Ersatzmaterial, welches nur teuer verkauft wird.
Gerade die VGAs haben sehr hohen Kühlungsbedarf. Jede einzelne HD 7970 produziert Abwärme von etwa 250W  - also doppelt so viel als eine CPU. Das heisst doch wiederum, wenn WaKü dann auf jeden Fall die VGA´s ... oder?
Und was die Wassertemperatur angeht - 40°C Wassertemperatur bei 2x HD 7970 und einer Core i7 CPU unter Volllast über Stunden - das ist doch super. (Und in der Realität bei Verwendung von normalen Programmen ist diese Last zudem auch kaum zu erreichen).
Das alles lief unter 7V - 7V Pumpe und 7V Lüfter. Bei Bedarf kann man die Kühlleistung auch noch erhöhen, entweder Spannung hoch, oder noch weitere zwei Lüfter auf die Rückseite des Radi´s für einen "Push&Pull" Betrieb. Dabei kann man auch experimentieren was mehr bringt, Lüfterspannung oder Pumpenspannung oder beides ... Unsere Empfehlung bei der Eisberg ist: 7V für alles.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (18. März 2013)

Mit "wenn dann Grafikkarten" hast du sicherlich recht, aber ein kleiner 240er hat einfach nur eine begrenzte Oberfläche. Da hilft auch kein Kupfer mehr, zumal die Vorteile von Alphacools iirc ~90% Kupferanteil gegenüber den Messingen anderer Hersteller auch eher gering ist.
Auf zwei Karten verteilt bekommt man ähnliche Kühlleistung jedenfalls billger (und ohne Garantieverlust), wenn man gute Custom-Lukü-Designs kauft. Zusätzlich ist die Eisberg für GPU-only ohnehin keine sonderlich gute Wahl, denn man zahlt den CPU-Kühler ja automatisch mit. Einzig wenn es Platzprobleme gibt, kann die Eisberg hier punkten - wie so oft bei Kompaktkühlungen.


----------



## Shizophrenic (19. März 2013)

Ganz einfach, ich kühle momentan meine GTX 670 mit einem MoRa3 9x120, ein 240er kann bei einem crossfire System einfach nicht leise arbeiten, weil er bei von mir gewünschten Lüfterdrehzahlen die Abwärme nicht mehr abführen könnte. ^^


----------



## Cooler Master (20. März 2013)

Schade dass ihr beide nicht auf der CeBIT an unserem Stand gewesen seit. Hier hättet ihr euch überzeugen könnnen, dass eben doch 2 HD7970 im Crossfire Verbund und 100% Last sehr gut mit unserem 240iger Kupfer Radiator gekühlt werden bei nur 7V Betrieb. Letzteres garantiert auch einen leisen Betrieb.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (20. März 2013)

"leise" ist Definitionssache - und auf der Cebit leider gar nicht zu beurteilen, es sei denn, ihr hattet einen schallgeschützten Stand 
(was der Cebit für Endkunden imho jedesmal endgültig ihren Sinn nimmt: Die einzigen Hardwarekomponenten, die öffentlich ausgestellt werden und bei denen es so etwas wie ein subjektiv zu beurteilenden Parameter gibt, sind Lüfter/Kühler und deren Lautstärke. Und die kann man nicht beurteilen, weil es auf der Cebit zu laut ist  )


----------



## Shizophrenic (21. März 2013)

hatte 3 cebit freikarten xD, aber leider keine Zeit (Umzugsstress, sonst wär ich da gewesen)


----------



## hotfirefox (21. März 2013)

Cooler Master schrieb:


> Schade dass ihr beide nicht auf der CeBIT an unserem Stand gewesen seit. Hier hättet ihr euch überzeugen könnnen, dass eben doch 2 HD7970 im Crossfire Verbund und 100% Last sehr gut mit unserem 240iger Kupfer Radiator gekühlt werden bei nur 7V Betrieb. Letzteres garantiert auch einen leisen Betrieb.


 Ja klar ihr habt die WunderwaKü auf den Markt gebracht, welche besser ist als 3 mal so teure Hardware! 

Lass doch so ein Marketinggeschwafel!
H100 und Co ist eure Liega und keine WaKü mit einer Eheim 1046.
Apropo Eheim, wo ist eigendlich die ursprünglich angekündigte Eheim Pumpe im Eisberg?
Ich seh da nur ne schrottige DC-LT!


----------



## ruyven_macaran (22. März 2013)

Wenn ich mich nicht ganz irre, geht die DC-LT auf eine Zusammenarbeit mit Eheim zurück. Keine Ahnung, wieviel Eheim-Technik noch drinne steckt, aber man muss auch mal ganz klar sagen: Abgesehen von der 1046 ist keine einzige Eheim als wirklich leise bekannt (die Compact sind es halt wenn man sie getaucht betreibt) und die ist alles andere als stark. Wenn Alphacool & Cooler Master aus dem Winzding von DC-LT ansehliche Leistung rauskitzeln wollen, dann müssen die einfach mit Drehzahlen betreiben, bei denen es einfach nicht leise bleiben kann. Schon die Laing DDC ist ja ein Stück lauter als eine Eheim bei gleicher Leistung, und die ist noch wesentlich größer, als die DC-LT.



Shizophrenic schrieb:


> hatte 3 cebit freikarten xD, aber leider keine Zeit (Umzugsstress, sonst wär ich da gewesen)


 
Keine Sorge, hast wenig bis nichts verpasst 
Und Freikarten... - ich hätte noch 10 Leute mitnehmen können und das nur mit den Karten, die mir ohne nachfragen geschickt wurden.
Insgesamt brüstet sich die Hannover Messe mit 80% "Fach"besuchern...


----------



## Gordon A. Freeman (22. März 2013)

[FONT=&quot]Bin gerade dabei einen neuen PC zusammen zubauen: Gehäuse HAF XB mit der Eisberg Prestige 240l, und einem MB Asus Rampage 4 Extrem und einer GTX Titan.
ich montiere die Lüfter auf der aussen Seite aber so dass die Lüfter die Luft nach aussen (ziehen) blasen und zusätzlich baue ich einen Bitfenix Pro 230 Lüfter oben in die Abdeckung der frische Luft ins Gehäuse bläst, so das ein Überdruck im Gehäuse ist und die Graka auch genügen Frischluft erhält. 

Bin gespannt wie das ganze dann läuft und ob ich vielleicht sogar die zwei Lüfter für den Radiator ganz entfernen kann, wen der Bitfenix 230 genügen Luft schöpft.

Finde das HAF XB ist ein gelungenes Gehäuse mit der Eisberg Kühlung. Nur wieso dass das Netzteil nicht von der Seite eingebaut werden kann ist mir ein Rätsel, es hätte genügen Platz und der Netzteil Lüfter würde dann auch nicht um ca. 3 cm verdeckt und mit den Steckern gäbe es auch weniger gefummel.

Habe mir sogar überlegt ob ich nicht den Umbau für das Netzteil selber bewerkstelligen soll. War mir dann aber zu viel Arbeit den Gehäuseboden und das Seitenteil aufzuschneiden aber wer weiss eventuell mache ich es dann doch noch.


[/FONT]


[FONT=&quot][/FONT][FONT=&quot][/FONT]


----------

